# 

## bombel6622

Witam. Jaka zastosować grubość wełny na strop drewniany i poddasze nieużytkowe i nieocieplone. Myślałem o zastosowaniu 15 cm miedzy belki i 10 cm w poprzek belek? Co wy na to? Jaka wełnę polecacie i o jakich parametrach? :Confused:  Dodam ze to nowe budownictwo.

----------


## dembi

Im grubiej tym lepiej.

Jeżeli będziesz sam układał, to kup Isovera (wełna szklana). Ja układałem Ursę (strasznie się sypie). Potem Ursa się skończyła i dokupiłem Isovera. Nie ma porównania.
Nie wiem jak jest z wełną skalną (Rockwool, Paroc).
Osobiście układałem tak:
- pierwszy wariant - dach nad ścianką kolankową - 45 cm wełny
- drugi wariant - dach na korytarzem - 20 cm wełny w jętkach + strych (czyli pustka powietrzna) + 15 cm wełny w krokwiach i 10 cm w poprzek belek.

----------


## ISOVER

> Witam. Jaka zastosować grubość wełny na strop drewniany i poddasze nieużytkowe i nieocieplone. Myślałem o zastosowaniu 15 cm miedzy belki i 10 cm w poprzek belek? Co wy na to? Jaka wełnę polecacie i o jakich parametrach? Dodam ze to nowe budownictwo.


Dzień dobry,

W przypadku stropu drewnianego rekomenduję zastosować 15 cm wełny Isover Uni-Mata między belkami, natomiast pod nimi 5 cm wełny Isover Aku-Płyta. Proszę jednak pamiętać, że w przypadku stropu pod nieogrzewanym poddaszem, izolację należy dodatkowo zabezpieczyć folią paroizolacyjną (bezpośrednio na wełnę pod płyty g-k). 

Jeżeli chodzi o dach na poddaszu nieużytkowym polecam zastosować 25 cm wełny Isover Super-Mata, w dwóch warstwach: między krokwiami oraz pod nimi.

Parametry:
Isover Super-Mata: 0,033 W/mK
Isover Uni-Mata: 0,039 W/mK
Isover Aku-Płyta: 0,037W/mK

W razie dodatkowych pytań jestem do Pana dyspozycji.

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł Stefański
____________________
Online Ekspert ISOVER

----------


## zeusrulez

Lepiej dać między krokwie profit matę a pod, jeśli zależy nam na h pomieszczenia super matę, jeśli mamy dość miejsca również profit matę. 
Wielkich różnic w U połaci nie będzie. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bombel6622

Dzieki. Chodzi mi tylko o ocieplenie stropu. Poddasze jest nieuzytkowe i zostaje nieocieplone miedzykrokwiami.

----------


## akumulator

A może styropian15 do 20 cm o odpowiedniej wytrzymałosci np EPS 70 do 100 jak chcesz tam czasami wejść i wrzucić jakieś graty na deski  ??? zamiast wełny na strop wydaje mi się lepszym rozwiązaniem, wełne tak jak pisze poprzednik miedzy krokwie.

----------


## dusiek

Jaki cel ma ocieplenie miedzy krokwiami, przy poddaszu nieuzytkowym ?

----------


## zeusrulez

> Jaki cel ma ocieplenie miedzy krokwiami, przy poddaszu nieuzytkowym ?


Absolutnie żadne. Nie doczytałem, mój błąd. Jeśli poddasze nie użytkowe to tylko ocieplać strop. 
Sposobów jest wiele, nie tylko wełna. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomek W

Osobiście poleciłbym zastosowanie ocieplenia dwuwarstwowego: MEGAROCK PLUS lub ROCKMIN PLUS, zgodnie ze STANDARDEM ROCKWOOL o całkowitej grubości ocieplenia 35 cm.  Matą MEGAROCK PLUS  izolujemy przestrzeń między pasami dolnymi wiązarów drewnianych następnie układamy szczelnie druga warstwę izolacji z płyt ROCKMIN PLUS układ dwuwarstwowy o gr. np.: 20cm + 15 cm. Dwuwarstwowy układ izolacji sprzyja zminimalizowaniu ewentualnych mostków termicznych związanych z drewniana konstrukcją wiązara oraz dodatkowo polepsza izolacyjność akustyczną stropu. Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany wyższym standardem można zastosować dwuwarstwowe ocieplenie TOPROCK SUPER 20 cm + SUPERROCK 15 cm, które daje jeszcze lepsze efekty izolacyjności termicznej, akustycznej oraz pojemności cieplnej przegrody. Zachęcam do zapoznania się z klasami izolacyjności.  :smile: 
http://www.rockwool.pl/produkty-rozw...welny-miekkiej

----------


## bialoczerwony

Na strop wełna na ściany styropian

----------


## jar.os

A ja zapytam trochę z innej beczki , dostałem za darmo sporo wełny elewacyjnej , czy można taką wełną ocieplić poddasze ??? strop między jętkami i skosy ??

----------


## dembi

Jeżeli masz wełnę za darmo, to już lepszej nie kupisz  :smile: . Układaj i się ciesz.

----------


## jar.os

To jeszcze zapytam , jak dam dwa razy po 15 cm czyli razem 30 to starczy ??

----------


## robertico

chyba na portalu izolacje.org.pl poruszali ten temat, była bardzo ciekawa dyskusja, ale coś nie moge teraz tego znaleźć

----------


## מרכבה

> To jeszcze zapytam , jak dam dwa razy po 15 cm czyli razem 30 to starczy ??


na pewno teraz jeszcze to takie minimum socjalne, czego każdy pyta przy izolacji czy tyle starczy.
To jest takie kunktatrostwo budowlane. A może by nie, a może by tak.
Czapkę jak ubierzesz za zimną to weźmiesz cieplejsza, a z izolacją co zrobisz?
będziesz zdzierał GK ?

----------


## jar.os

> na pewno teraz jeszcze to takie minimum socjalne, czego każdy pyta przy izolacji czy tyle starczy.
> To jest takie kunktatrostwo budowlane. A może by nie, a może by tak.
> Czapkę jak ubierzesz za zimną to weźmiesz cieplejsza, a z izolacją co zrobisz?
> będziesz zdzierał GK ?


To żeś pomógł??????!!!!!!

----------


## dembi

Zgodnie z przepisami - na dzień dzisiejszy (30 cm)wystarczy.
Ale to jest Twój prywatny dom. Jeżeli możesz, to daj więcej i nie przejmuj się opiniami, że za dużo.

P.S.
Cztery lata temu ocieplałem elewację - dałem 20 cm styropianu - wszyscy pukali się w głowę (i mówili, że 12 cm starczy - kołki plastikowe kupowałem pod zamówienie).
Dzisiaj 20 cm na elewacji to norma.
Tak samo będzie z dachami. Za kilka lat 30 cm to będzie "trochę za mało". Sam ułożyłem 45 cm w dachu.

----------


## Arturo72

> To żeś pomógł??????!!!!!!


Dla myślącego inwestora pomógł...



> To jeszcze zapytam , jak dam dwa razy po 15 cm czyli razem 30 to starczy ??


A jak Ci powiem,że nie starczy to co z tym fantem zrobisz ?
Zastanowisz się czemu odpowiedziałem,że nie starczy czy będziesz czekał na opinię,że starczy ?
To Ty budujesz i Ty powinieneś wiedzieć czy starczy czy nie i czemu nie starczy lub czemu starczy.

Podstawowe pytanie,do czego służy izolacja i jak się ma ilość izolacji do rachunków za ogrzewanie.
Na to pytanie powinien znać odpowiedź sam inwestor.

----------


## jar.os

Arturo , zawsze wychodzisz z założenia że każdy inwestor to Alfa i Omega branży budowlanej ?? i np taka stara babka której zachciało się wybudowac na starość powinna mieć w małym paluszku tematy związane z budową??
A na to że mi powiesz że nie starczy to dołoże tej zasr.... wełny jeszcze 15 cm i będzie git ?? czy powiesz że 45 cm to mało i daj cały metr ....

----------


## jar.os

Dla tych co co zechcą mnie oświecić choć troszkę dodam podpowiedź że wełna ma Lambdę 0,041...

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo , zawsze wychodzisz z założenia że każdy inwestor to Alfa i Omega branży budowlanej ?? i np taka stara babka której zachciało się wybudowac na starość powinna mieć w małym paluszku tematy związane z budową??
> A na to że mi powiesz że nie starczy to dołoże tej zasr.... wełny jeszcze 15 cm i będzie git ?? czy powiesz że 45 cm to mało i daj cały metr ....


No niestety,mamy takich fachmanow i instalatorow,którzy zatrzymali się ze swoją wiedzą budowlaną  w ubiegłym wieku lub z piekarni weszli na budowę,że chcąc wybudować poprawnie dom trzeba samemu orientować się w temacie.

----------


## Tomek W

> Dla tych co co zechcą mnie oświecić choć troszkę dodam podpowiedź że wełna ma Lambdę 0,041...


Darowanemu koniowi się w zęby nie zagląda... jak ktoś wcześniej nadmienił skoro masz wełnę za darmo to ją układaj jak masz możliwość dać więcej to śmiało możesz dołożyć do tych 40 cm przy tej lambdzie produktu którym dysponujesz  taka grubość starczy. 
http://www.rockwool.pl/produkty-rozw...ndard-rockwool 

Pamiętaj tylko, że ważny jest sam montaż takiej izolacji. Nawet najlepszy produkt zamontowany niezgodnie ze sztuką nie spełni swojej funkcji.

----------


## jar.os

Dzięki Tomek W ,  :wink:

----------


## pionek

Układacie tak duże warstwy wełny, a ja się zastanawiam w jaki sposób montujecie tak wysoko legary jeśli chodzi o strop. Bo 30 - 40 cm to dość wysoko.

----------


## Arturo72

> Układacie tak duże warstwy wełny, a ja się zastanawiam w jaki sposób montujecie tak wysoko legary jeśli chodzi o strop. Bo 30 - 40 cm to dość wysoko.


Ja mam opuszczony sufit,na którym leży 30cm...styropianu i jest miejsce jeszcze na 20cm izolacji czyli na wysokość belek stropowych  :smile:

----------


## luki8l

O rzesz... tak czytam wasze posty i już sam nie wiem. 45cm wełny???
Ja rozważałem opcje:
między krokwie+na krokwie	ceny
super15 + super18	                6644
super15 + super15	                6107
super15 + profit20	                6027
profit15 + super18	                5852
profit15 + profit20	                        5235
profit15 + profit15                  	4523

ocieplenie: 135m^2
Skłaniam się do "profit15+super18" na cały dach, oraz pod strop poddasza nieużytkowego: 2x15cm profit maty.
Na ścianach będę miał 25cm styro o λ=33.
Będzie wystarczająco ciepło?

----------


## zeusrulez

Będzie dobrze. To co dajesz w skos daj tyle samo w strop. 

Bardzo dobry wybór najpierw profi, później super. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## krolwesoly

im wiecej o niższej lambdzie tym lepiej

----------


## bialoczerwony

> im wiecej o niższej lambdzie tym lepiej


Nic dodać nic ująć

----------


## artek76

Wełna Rockwool nr 1 wśród wełen

----------


## luki8l

Proszę o jeszcze jedną radę.
Nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie Super Maty 18cm (L=33) w rozsądnej cenie i zastanawiam się nad Ursą DF 32 Platinum (L=32).
Niestety najgrubsza ma tylko 15cm.
Pytanie czy to wystarczy, aby zastąpić SuperMatę 18cm?Już sam nie wiem co robić...

----------


## fofo

> Już sam nie wiem co robić...


Jeśli chcesz mieć święty spokój, nie zastanawiać się czy coś tam w izolacji siedzi np.kuna, czy wełna już się zaczyna kurczyć i jedzie w dół itd. itp. 
zrób izolację po prostu dobrze - celulozą.
Na pytanie dlaczego odpowie ten film:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdSBRPnFvlM

W Polsce srednia temperatura roczna wacha się w okolicach 8,5*C, wszystkie λ wełny podawana przez producentów są na podstawie badań w temp 10*C (czasami jest symbol D10 na opakowaniu).
Czy w zimie jest 10*C? 
Raczej nie.
Spytaj sprzedawcę wełny jaka jest λ w temperaturze 0*C, jeśli powie prawdę to okaże się że λ będzie 2x gorsza.

W USA są miejsca przy których nasze Suwałki to ciepła plaża, a ludzie budują drewniane/szkieletowe domy i ocieplają je Celulozą.

My w PL jesteśmy mocno konserwatywni jeśli chodzi o budownictwo i łatwo ulegamy reklamom, λ maże być nawet 30, co z tego skoro majster będzie wk...wiony albo na kacu i nie wszędzie dobrze to dotnie, upchnie, zasznuruje a na koniec żółtą folię zaczepi tylko paroma zszywkami bo i tak wszystko GK zakryje i klient będzie zadowolony.

P.S.
Dla niedowiarków pytanie; co w zamierzchłych czasach gdy na naszych drogach królowały motocykle marki WSK wkładało się pod koszulę aby było cieplej , gazetę (celuloza) czy wełnę szklaną?

----------


## luki8l

Dzięki fofo za bardzo interesujący materiał video. Jestem przekonany, że zwolennicy każdego rodzaju ocieplenia dachu są w stanie przedstawić podobny film  zachwalający ich materiał, ale chyba nie do końca mnie zrozumiałeś. Bez urazy, ale ja już wybrałem i będzie to z pewnością wełna, a jeżeli tak bardzo zależy ci na promowaniu celulozy to polecam założenie osobnego wątku na ten temat - z pewnością wielu forumowiczów chętnie przyłączy się do dyskusji...
OK, może fachowcy od wełny coś doradzą?  :smile:

----------


## fofo

Ja ociepliłem dom wełną dwa razy - pierwszy i ostatni  :wink: 
Teraz mam celu i jestem zadowolony.

pozdrawiam

----------


## seweryn22

a nie lepiej położyć mniejszą grubość wełny o niższym współczynniku  przenikalności ciepła ?

----------


## warlus

Witam.
Przeglądam ponownie forum ale nie uzyskałem nigdzie jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Mianowicie chodzi o ocieplenie sufitu , stropu czy jak to zwał. Dom parterowy bez użytkowego poddasza. Więźba prefabrykowana z wiązarów.  Jak ocieplić??  Proszę nie wyżywajcie się na mnie ale biorę pod uwagę 3 opcje. 
1. Isobooster 3 warstwy . 2xT2 + 1xT1 czyli ok. 10.5 cm.
2. 30 cm granulatu wełny.
3. 40 cm granulatu styropianowego.
Dodam , że sufit z gips kartonu podwiedzony na stelażu krzyżowym  płyta GK obniżona(wisi) od dolnej krawędzi wiązara 12cm..
Proszę o Wasze opinie z jednoczesnym  opisem co i jak w jakiej kolejności powinno być ułożone (folia , wełna granulat ) patrząc od strony płyty w górę.
Dodam , że skosy dachu nie będą ocieplone. Dach 280 m2 wentylowany. Obity OSB i poszycie z gontu bitumicznego.
Będę wdzięczny za każdą poradę. Dom Acapulco z biura Słoneczne domy.
I jeszcze jedna ważna rzecz. Ponad sufitem ilość miejsca nieograniczona ze względu na nieużytkowe poddasze.

----------


## מרכבה

> 1. Isobooster 3 warstwy . 2xT2 + 1xT1 czyli ok. 10.5 cm.


 iso buster  :jaw drop:  :hug:  złączmy się w bulu i cierpieniu.

----------


## MARTINOS

Panowie,

Dom 25 letni.
jaką polecacie wełnę do położenia na strop? To jest powierzchnia nieużytkowa.
Aktualnie jest 10cm wełny położonej przy budowie domu --> przełom lat 80/90.
Teraz planuję położyć dodatkowe 15cm na obecną wełnę.

----------

